# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  intimfrisör um die ecke

## walter

eigentlich konnte ich es aus der entfernung fast riechen. so ist leipzig.   ::  

http://www.agater.de/go2.html

----------

eine tätovierung auf dem bermudadreieck.
was für fetischisten.

----------


## Joseph

Wenn Ende des Monats meine Freundin in Joermoney eintrifft, kann ich sie ja mal fragen, ob sie  mit mir nach Leipzig fährt...aber vielleicht gibt es das alles ja auch in Thailand und sie will mir eine Freude machen und kommt schon "intim frisiert" hier an...

Joseph

----------


## Hua Hin

...und wenn Du dann uns eine Freude machen willst Joseph, 
bitte gleich eine kleine Fotoreportage.
Du musst doch noch das neue Makroobjektiv testen.  :cool:

----------


## Tommy

> Wenn Ende des Monats meine Freundin in Joermoney eintrifft, kann ich sie ja mal fragen, ob sie  mit mir nach Leipzig fährt...aber vielleicht gibt es das alles ja auch in Thailand und sie will mir eine Freude machen und kommt schon "intim frisiert" hier an...
> 
> Joseph


Ich schätze mal, dass wenn sie eine "normale" Thai ist, du ziemlich schnell wieder single bist.

Gruß Tommy

----------

Wenn die Jungs von TOT nicht bald das Internet stabil hinbekommen, fahr ich zu dennen ins Office und verpasse dennen auch ne Intimfrisur .......aber mit Wachs.

----------

Nimm den Winkelschleifer.
Damit bekommt man die Konturen besser hin.

----------


## odd

Ja @Phommel.
T O T,
ist international. 
Deutsche Uebersetzung = Gestorben, unlebendig, etc.

----------


## Samuianer

Iintimrasur/frisur in Bangkok schon lange DER Hit! Setzt sich allmaehlich auch hier durch! 

Die "Muster" von Agater langweilig, schon Besseres gesehen!   ::

----------


## Samuianer

Iintimrasur/frisur in Bangkok schon lange DER Hit! Setzt sich allmaehlich auch hier durch! 

Die "Muster" von Agater langweilig, schon Besseres gesehen!   ::

----------


## walter

na manfred,
da warst ja ganz schön nervös beim posten. hats`ne nebenbei das alte fotoalbum durchgeblättert.  :: 

na meine ex war ganz schön wüstig. da war nichts mehr mit frisur möglich. da ginge die klinge in`s nicht`s. hat aber gut gepasst, da ich von den ehemals kapuzinern zu der barfüssern konvertiert bin.

----------


## Samuianer

Ne, nicht nervoes...  ::  eher... muss halt immer wieder mal "raus" dann bleibt der Post  'n bissel "haengen" und wenn ich den dan absende klemmts irgendwo, anschliessend ist's ploetzlich 'n Doppel...  ::  


Glattrasur ist eh' Pflicht, dezente V oder I Linien durchaus schmuck und bringen Abwechslung ins  sonst relativ triste Alltagsleben!     ::  

Bei temporaeren Begleitungen eigentlich die schon die Regel....   :cool:

----------


## walter

das ist aber nicht nur trend auf der insel, hoffentlich?   ::

----------


## big_cloud

Ich mag auch eher Nektarinen als Pfirsiche   ::

----------


## Samuianer

> Ich mag auch eher Nektarinen als Pfirsiche


Feinschmecker!

Lieber taeglich ein paar Nektarinen als nur eine einzige Bauernpflaume!  :cool: 


Doie Insel ist, was meine Erfahrungen anbetrifft, trendfuehrend!   ::

----------

Wobei Pfirsiche in der Regel saftiger sind als gewöhnliche Nektarinen.

----------

